# "What is up with the bunnies?"



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

* 'Rabbits' appear on Vermont roads*

Fri Sep 8, 11:15 PM ET

Rabbits are taking over some roads in northwestern Vermont and it's got people talking. Outlines of rabbits, spray-painted in white, have been stenciled onto city streets and rural roads in St. Albans, Georgia, Fairfield, Swanton and other communities in Franklin County and no one is quite sure what to make of it.

"What is up with the bunnies?" L.B. Clark wrote in a letter to the editor of the St. Albans Messenger.

The newspaper didn't have an answer but took up the good-natured lookout for the hares by posting a feature on its Web site called "Road Rabbits." An interactive map allows area residents to report where they've seen one of the stealth bunnies.

No one is sure if the paintings are random art, graffiti, a game or a prank.

"They're all over the place," said Mike Juaire, a senior dispatcher for the St. Albans City Police. "I've heard that they're in Essex, South Burlington, and they're in my development in Swanton, but I've asked around and no one seems to know what they are."

There haven't been any complaints, authorities say.

"Just curious," as Clark wrote to the newspaper.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Hmmm I wonder if Bugs Bunny is trying to throw off Elmer Fudd?


----------

